# How do I tell my parents I want to make a fursuit?



## macchagamer (May 21, 2015)

I'm a big furry, and my parents are generally OK with me being one, but I've never really brought up the idea of making a fursuit to them. I don't want to get them to get one made from a maker like DontHugCacti or something, becuase I don't want to waste their money on that sore of thing. Trust me, I've seen prices for some of the suits they make, and you could buy TWO MacBooks with the price for ONE fursuit that they make.


I want a fursuit beause I feel like it will be fun, and allow me to become more of my fursona, and so I can show it off at conventions. But here's the thing: I don't know HOW to tell them I want to make a fursuit. I've seen online tutorials on how to make one, so I should know how to make one. I live near a popular furry convention, and I want to go there since I've never been to a single convention in my LIFE.

But the main thing is, how should I talk to my parents about me wanting to make a fursuit? I'm shy about telling them, so I want advice on how to talk to then about it.


----------



## HaloTennis (May 21, 2015)

Well it shouldn't be that hard, really. Contrast the cost of commissioning one with the cost of creating your own and they might give.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 22, 2015)

Just tell educate them about Fursuiting first, and then just tell them. As Halo said, it shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Misomie (May 22, 2015)

I doubt they will mind if you cover the expenses yourself. If you really have a hard time telling them, say it's for Halloween and other similar events like conventions. If you must, just call it a cosplay.


----------



## GamingGal (May 22, 2015)

Be upfront with them about it. You want to make a fursuit because you want one and it would be cheaper than having one commissioned. If they give you a funny look and ask why you want to dress up, compare it to dressing up on Halloween or to mascots at sports events. Nothing weird, just someone having a bit of fun in an outfit that just so happens to represent an animal :3


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 24, 2015)

You don't need to treat it like a /big deal/.  I just told my mother (granted I'm an adult, not a teen, so it worked more smoothly with me) that I wanted to work on a new project and make a costume. I never said fursuit. 

Just tell them you want to make a costume for a convention you're looking to go to. If they know you go to other conventions aside from furry  (anime, gaming, Renaissance festive) It shouldn't be a big deal.  I saw that you  never went to a furry con, but lots of furries have not been. If you've never been to any con at all, just tell them that there is dressing up and you don't wanna go without a costume.

My family are not furries, but they see the art and fantasy in any costume dressing, so they didn't care.

Best of luck! Don't make a huge deal about it to them.


----------



## Gator (May 24, 2015)

"hey, there's going to be a convention in x number of months, a lot of people are going in costume.  i'd like to make one for myself"
/shrug


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 26, 2015)

If they're okay with you being a Furry - then the suit making should be alright with them as well, I'd imagine. If cost is an issue - do some extra chores for an allowance, or (if you're working) pay for it yourself. 

That'd probably go a long way, if they fret about paying for it.


----------



## jorinda (May 26, 2015)

Just get some cheap materials and start something, then tell them if they ask about it.
Most parents are happy to see their kids doing arts-and-crafts stuff.


----------

